# Another "Must Have" item. pH tester that fits in the jug.



## Hackerman (Aug 13, 2014)

C'mon, this is a total PITA. I presume everyone is having to do the same thing I do. Whether you use RO water or well water or whether you use tap water with chlorine and let it sit in a jug...... sooner or later you need to mix it with nutes. And, when you do, it is most likely in a 1 gallon jug. At least if you're a small grower.

So, after you mix the water and the nutes in the plastic jug, how do you measure the pH?

I mean, the pH meters (the styles I have seen most of us claim to use) don't fit in the opening of the 1 gallon plastic jug.

So, I pour a little out into a Dixie cup and measure the pH. Then, it goes back into the jug and (perhaps) adjusted again (and maybe again).

Pouring the sample in that little cup to test the pH is a total PITA.

So, I see Hanna (and probably others) make a pH meter with a probe on it that will fit into the mouth of the jug.

I so much HAVE to have one of these. The Piccolo is a little expensive at $150. However, I bought a cheap ($35) Milwaukee and I hated it. I bought a $50 (forget the brand) and I like it OK, I guess. Maybe I'll love this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331279237899?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

They do have 2 cheaper models but, like I always say, "It's a hobby. And, hobbies cost money". LOL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310581191333?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310336063176?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

View attachment HI98113_400.jpg


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2014)

My Ph Meter has the attachable probe with a 3 foot cord.  It fits in the top of almost anything.  For the record though I don't mix my nutrients in one gallon jugs.  I use empty Kitty Litter pales. They are about 5 gallons total.  I usually mix 2 gallons of veg nutrients at a time and 3 gallons of flower.  Jmo.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 13, 2014)

You're doing hydro, not soil, right?

What make and model is your meter (if I may ask)?


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> You're doing hydro, not soil, right?
> 
> What make and model is your meter (if I may ask)?



No I am a soil grower.  I am in my Big Brown truck right now working. When I get home tonight I will check the make and model.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2014)

Hackerman, IME both of those Hanna meters you have linked suck.


----------



## vostok (Aug 13, 2014)

*LOL so what happened to common swimming pool strips ...lol 5.00 from your local drugstore ....lol ...and why do you need to blame this tool for your efforts ...read the manual...read your plants ...lol*


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 13, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Hackerman, IME both of those Hanna meters you have linked suck.



I had 3 links.

I agree that 2 suck. Those are the 2 under $50.

The Piccolo looks pretty nice at $150. Specs are good. Did you see that one?


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 14, 2014)

Hanna made great chemicals back in the day, but their meters are the suck.

Search no further then Bluelab gear. I'd suggest one of their combo meters.
https://www.getbluelab.com/products/type/meters/combo-meter.aspx

5 year warranty and you get what you pay for.


----------



## MR1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hanna uses the same probe on their cheap ones as they do on their expensive ones. Went through a few of their cheap ones before I bought the one I currently use.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 14, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Hanna uses the same probe on their cheap ones as they do on their expensive ones. Went through a few of their cheap ones before I bought the one I currently use.



Which do you currently use?


----------



## MR1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine is a, HMDPHM80 Digital pH/Temperature Meter, but I don't think it will fit in your jug. I have had this meter for at least 7 years with no problems, reads fast, batteries last for years. I also have their tds meter.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 14, 2014)

That's the same make and model that I am using now. It's a great meter, I agree. 10x better than the Milwaukee I bought earlier.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 14, 2014)

I do have to say though, that I find it a minor inconvenience to put a small amount of solution in a cup to test it....

Vostok--IMO, those strip things might be fine for a pool or spa, but I personally want something that is going to read my pH down to a tenth of a percent with accuracy for hydro.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 14, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Hanna made great chemicals back in the day, but their meters are the suck.
> 
> Search no further then Bluelab gear. I'd suggest one of their combo meters.
> https://www.getbluelab.com/products/type/meters/combo-meter.aspx
> ...



I downloaded the manual and did some reading on this model. The only thing I don't like about it is that the temp probe does not seem to be detachable like the pH probe. I carry my meter from room to room so I'll have to tie up the temp probe and wrap it around the meter, or something.

Am I correct, is the temp probe non-detachable? 

Thanks.

And, you don't like the Hanna Piccollo, eh? Any others you have used and liked?


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 14, 2014)

Now, this is a possibility....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bluelab-pH-...4159887?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item3ce5d7c10f


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like if I want to stay in the under $250 range, I am looking at these. I have never heard of a couple and I need to research them. Milwaukee has a couple high end models but I wasn't happy with my last Milwaukee.

Anyone know anything good or (especially) bad about any of these models...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bluelab-pH-...4159887?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item3ce5d7c10f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HANNA-INSTR...481?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ada6347f9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HANNA-HI-98...387?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7f02f8e3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hanna-HI-98...7659413?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item51c0d6e395

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Milwaukee-M...0551809?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item563bce2001

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Advanced-pH...845?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257ac7883d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LUTRON-PH-2...074?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cdb9b9812

And, especially this one... at only $122 this is an absolute must have for any serious grower...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4in1-Digita...419788?pt=US_Garden_Tools&hash=item35d38bc74c

LOL Just kidding on that last one. I bought one of those for $4. It broke a week later. Was cool for sticking way down to measure wet/dry deep in the pot.


----------



## Radium012 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sweet that would save me time and small effort on something I dislike doing as im a 1 gallon  jug mixer.


----------



## MR1 (Aug 14, 2014)

See if you can find them on Amazon, usually there are reviews there.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 15, 2014)

I have narrowed it down to the 3 Hanna units (even though PJ warned me against Hanna), the Milwaukee unit (which I still have a bad taste in my mouth from the first Milwaukee I bought. Albeit, it was their cheapo model) and the BlueLab.

I think I like the Bluelab the best but it reads ONLY pH. All the other units in that price range read pH, TDS, Temp, EC and more. I don't need those things because I don't know what they are but if I get one, I might learn and it will become useful.

I still like the Hanna Piccolo. Simple, easy design.

I like the Bluelab with the built-in cap reservoir to keep the tip wet.

I like the features of the Milwaukee and it also has a reservoir cap (the Hanna units do not seem to have any cap).

So, I would go with the Bluelab if I  knew I didn't need all the other features of the other units.

Any feedback will be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 16, 2014)

I notice that the Bluelab unit is the only one that doesn't have "Temperature Compensation".

I was reading about temperature compensation and I get 2 stories. Some say it's important and some say it isn't.

Anyone know the **** on this topic?

http://www.eutechinst.com/techtips/tech-tips4.htm

http://www.all-about-ph.com/ph-versus-temperature.html


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, based mostly upon the recommendation from PJ, I bought the Bluelab Combo Meter.

I have not used it much but so far it seems pretty sweet. I am going to start playing with the ppm stuff just to see what it's all about. The pH meter seems to work great. I love the lock on cap that keeps the tip wet.

What I don't like is that the temp and pH are 2 different probes. Only in one case do I like the combined temp/pH. That's when I am checking the EZ Clone. Any other time I just chck pH and not temp so the Bluelab is OK. However, when I check the EZ Clone I have to know pH and temp so I still use my HM meter for that.

So far, so good. I'll post back any findings that I feel are important.

Thanks to everyone for the input.


----------

